# Happy 2012



## Triple E (Dec 31, 2011)

Have a happy New Year everyone.  May you keep the dirty side down and the clean side up and the fuel tank full.  But most of all keep you health in tip top shape.  Good bless.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

same to u Steve and all the other RVUSA folks out there ,, i am off to watch the ball drop in times square ,, via the internet :excitement:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone.  Hope 2012 is great to you, business is better, and a different President is voted into office....


----------



## akjimny (Dec 31, 2011)

Amen and I'll second that, Ken.  Everybody party hearty - but safe and we'll all get together in 2012.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 1, 2012)

let me say "DITTO" to all comments


----------



## Shadow (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year to all and we have started the new year on a great note.   Came home for Christmas with all our family and now we are "On the road again"!!!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 2, 2012)

Those Days AFTER Christmas

'Twas the day after Christmas, and all through the house,
Every creature was hurtin', even the mouse.
The toys were all broken, their batteries dead;
Santa passed out, with some ice on his head.

Wrapping and ribbons just covered the floor,
while upstairs the family continued to snore.
And I in my T-shirt, new Reeboks and jeans,
went into the kitchen and started to clean.

When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from the sink to see what's the matter.
Away to the window I flew like a flash,
Tore open the curtains, and threw up the sash.

When what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But a little white truck, with an oversized mirror.
The driver was smiling, so lively and grand;
The patch on his jacket said "U.S. Postman".

With a handful of bills, he grinned like a fox,
Then quickly he stuffed them into our curb box.
Bill after bill, after bill, they still came.
Whistling and shouting he called them by name:

"Now Dillard, now Broadway, now Penneys and Ward;
Here's Robinson, Saks -- no more can you afford.
To the tip of your limit, every store, every mall,
You charged away -- charged away -- charged away all!"

He whooped and he whistled as he finished his work,
He filled up the box, and then turned with a jerk.
He sprang to his truck and he drove down the road,
Driving much faster now, with just half a load.

Then I heard him exclaim with great holiday cheer,
"Enjoy what you got -- you'll be paying all year!"

---

Happy New Year!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Now Tex that was funny, just where to do come up with these thing,no one knows, but they are funny from head to toes.

Merry Christmas


----------



## try2findus (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!!:applause: :applause:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2012)

Think Tex is a writer.   Hmmmm wonder what his author name is?


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy New Year everybody....Stay safe in 2012


----------

